# Pregnyl in Fridge



## miss-marple (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi there,
I wonder if you could help me? I am staying in a rented flat while I am having IVF.  I have had my Pregnyl in the fridge since I got here - about 11 days.  Yesterday I noticed that the milk and some milkshake which were both in date had gone off.  I had had no problems before then.  The fridge felt cold and was on minimum.  The butter was hard and a bottle of water in there felt cool.  I have turned the temperature up to medium, but am worried that the Pregnyl may have been damaged.  Could you please advise.

Thanks

Miss Marple


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It does state in the information to store between 2 and 8 degrees. If there is any doubt it is best to get some more.
A max/min fridge thermometer is a good idea when storing drugs.


----------



## miss-marple (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks very much Hazel.  I will get some more when I am in tomorrow and will definitely get a fridge thermometer in future - well hopefully I won't need to.

Miss Marple


----------

